# I have the best little girl ever.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm constantly amazed at how good Cricket is when I comb her out. She just lies there...doesn't wiggle or squirm or anything. We just brushed for 1/2 hour, and she was an angel! My tzus, on the other hand, HATE to be groomed...if I come near them with the comb, they run.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's great to read, Kim!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

nope sorry kim. but i have to say posh is the best girl ever.  seriously though, aren't these amazing dogs?! i just told my family, including extended family, that posh is the best dog i've ever known. i feel so blessed.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have one like that and one SO NOT LIKE THAT!!!

Love em the same tho!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Obviously Little Princess Cricket is well aware of the treatments that will make her beautiful.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not gonna pretend Guapo's the best about grooming, but he takes it like a man


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

We now need pictures of your perfectly brushed out little girl.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes - we need pictures!!! You lucked out in the grooming department. I would just like to get Lola to stop eating the combs!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> nope sorry kim. but i have to say posh is the best girl ever.  seriously though, aren't these amazing dogs?! i just told my family, including extended family, that posh is the best dog i've ever known. i feel so blessed.


Sorry guys...but my Missy is the best girl to groom. She is just the sweetest thing. She likes to kiss me during brushing and if I get the comb snagged on a mat she comes to snuggle in my arms for a hug.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero LOVES to be brushed....and I feel so lucky. He jumps up in my chair and lays his head on my chest looking up at me each morning waiting for me to put in his topknot. He will even go to sleep when I am filing on his nails. Yep, ladies, it's a joy to have one that loves the grooming!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Sorry guys...but my Missy is the best girl to groom. She is just the sweetest thing. She likes to kiss me during brushing and if I get the comb snagged on a mat she comes to snuggle in my arms for a hug.


Milo kisses me too when I brush him. I suspect he does it to say "if I let you know I love you, you won't hurt me mommy will you?"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc didn't get the "I love to be groomed" gene.......

Izzy only got 1/2 of the gene......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NONE of my guys got the "I love to be groomed gene"
Sad but true, so grooming day is not a happy day in our household!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Carmen got 1/2 and Tito got none of the loved to be groomed gene! He is an evil ball of fluff and he will not do what I want!! That maybe an exaggeration, but he is a stinker. If either of them so much as see me mess around with my grooming supplies they b-line to their kennels and hide. Then I have to physically tip the kennel over to get them out! Bratalatacus!


----------

